# AEP today.



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Went out to a few ponds. Caught 5. All small and only on a blue Fox inline spinner. All silver with a red and silver skirt. Tried plastics spinners roostertails cranks. Nothing. One of the ponds was crowded. Someone was on a 5 acre pond with a 10 horse outboard running it hard. inconsiderate to say the least. Good day though. Got sunburn. Caught some fish. Drank some beer. No complaints


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Random nonsense


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Better than i did. I didn't get squat. I almost got a bite, by the beaver that was chasing me! Guess i got a little too close to his dam when I was fishing a pond off of 284.


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

How is it down there to get around with a real light 10 foot flat bottom rigged with a set of wheels? Been wanting to head there but didn't know how tough access is with somethin like I have? Thanks


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

A better question is hows your truck. 4x4 answers all questions. They keep the roads pretty clear but the good ponds require some work. Get a map and some time and you will be alright.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Browninga5 (Apr 7, 2013)

You should be able to get your boat around fine down at aep. I have taken my 12 footer all over that place.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

As stated. The good ponds require some work. The large, popular, ponds are easy to get to.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

JMLaceUp said:


> A better question is hows your truck. 4x4 answers all questions. They keep the roads pretty clear but the good ponds require some work. Get a map and some time and you will be alright.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Haha yeah 4x4 works great especially now with the new tranny in her! Thanks for the info. Looks like I will be makin the trip a few times this year.I think I have a map but never took time to go. If nit where can ya get a map?


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

There's a forum in southeast Dedicated to the map. Check there they answered all questions

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

